# Webspeicherplatz quota Problem



## roegner (24. März 2008)

Hallo, erstmal, ich bin neu hier!

Ich habe da mal eine Verständniss frage:
Ich habe quota installiert und aktiviert.

Wenn ich nun eine Webseite anlege und z.b. 2000 MB an Webspeicherplatz eintrage, erscheint dies nicht direkt in der quota-Tabelle, sondern erst wenn ich den ersten Benutzer anlege und dort dieses auch eintrage.

Stellt der Benutzer aber wieder -1 ein ist die quota Beschränkung auch schon wieder weg.

Ist das so gewollt, da muss man ja dauernd schauen, was der Kunde bei sich so eingestellt hat.

Ich hoffe men konnte mir folgen.

Olaf


----------



## Till (26. März 2008)

Ich vermute mal, Du warst als admin eingeloggt, als Du den User angelegt hast? Der Admin kann Quota Begrenzungen überschreiben.


----------



## roegner (26. März 2008)

Ja ich habe den Benutzer und das Web als Administrator angelegt.

Dem web habe ich einloggdaten gegeben und wenn ich mich mit diesen einlogge,
dann kann ich bei dem webuser1_*** beliebig die MB bis zum maximum eintragen, aber gehe ich darüber bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung, trage ich -1 ein so geht das und die quota steht wieder auf unlimitiert.

Müsste nicht eigentlich beim anlegen des webs, wenn ich eine beschränkung eintrage dies in der gruppen quota erscheinen, damit alle user zusammen nicht darüber kommen?

Weil dir Gruppenquota steht immer auf unlimitiert.

Grüße
Olaf


----------



## roegner (28. März 2008)

Drücke ich mich undeutlich aus, oder hat hier niemand ne Lösung dafür, oder denke ich falsch?


----------



## Till (30. März 2008)

Wenn Du Dich als Admin einloggst, kannst Du das Limit überschreiben. Wenn Du Dich als Kunde einloggst, dann nicht.


----------



## roegner (30. März 2008)

mhhm

Ich lege den User planeshift an.
Ich lege das web planeshift.eu an mit 2500 MB Speicherplatz

Nun lege ich unter dem Kunden Planeshift den (eMail)user web4_admin an.
dieser ist auch administrator d.h. schreibt direkt ins web verzeichniss.

Logge ich mich nun als Planeshift-Kunde ein, kann ich bei dem user web4_admin -1 eintragen und die quota beschränkung ist weg

Eine web4 gruppen quota wird nicht eingetragen (diese würde doch eigentlich Sinn machen, damit generell der Webspeicherplatz beschränkt wird.)

Irgendwie stehe ich auf dem Schlauch


----------



## Till (31. März 2008)

Ok, ich habe es mal im Bugtracker eingestellt. Zumindest das Group Quota sollte in jdem Fall gesetzt sein.


----------



## roegner (31. März 2008)

Aha, danke.

Ich dachte mir doch das das so nicht wirklich stimmen kann.


----------



## Till (31. März 2008)

Ich habe das mal auf einem aktuellen ISPConfig 2.2.21 unter Ubuntu getestet und das Gruppenquota des Webs wird nicht gelöscht, wenn der User ein Quota von -1 het, es ist also alles in Ordnung.


----------



## roegner (3. Apr. 2008)

Jo, aber bei mir Debian wird das Gruppenquota erst garnicht gesetzt :-(

Grüße Olaf


*EDIT* Nun macht er es, keine Ahnung warum es vorher nicht ging


----------

